# H.i.m



## erika hearon (Aug 22, 2008)

Has anyone heard or worked for this company, H.I.M? Are they able to keep you steady work?


----------



## msbrowning (Aug 22, 2008)

Can you share their website please........I am interested in working remote....

Thanks


----------



## AYCPC (Aug 22, 2008)

*Him*

What is the exact name of the company? I have heard of a few differnt HIM companies-- some good some bad.


----------



## erika hearon (Aug 23, 2008)

Name: Him on call inc. they sent a real lengthy test : ( there was a link posted on this forum like last wk that had the web site, just some help for those that would like to apply also.


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Aug 23, 2008)

CODERS WANTED (Hospital and Physician Component - Full time / Part Time)


Join our nationwide firm and be part of a staff that includes many credentialed Coders and experienced professionals like yourself: 
3+ years of coding experience in ICD-9 & CPT coding; CCS, CCS-P, RHIT, RHIA preferred.

     -Nationwide employment opportunities
     -Excellent Compensation

Please email your resume to jobs@himoncall.com in Microsoft Word or Adobe PDF format.


----------



## CarolLR (Sep 3, 2008)

As I mentioned in another thread, when I originally applied to them they shut me down immediately with a "We need someone with at least three years coding experience".

I emailed them back and asked them to review my resume where they would see that I have over 20 years of billing/coding experience.

They sent me the test mentioned above, but I haven't done anything with it yet.  There are two tests, an inpatient and an outpatient.

I'm hoping to get to them tomorrow and send them back.

Anyone else with H.I.M On Call experience?


----------

